# Poor Jackson Hole Experience



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

There's two types of people in customer service -- those who look for ways to help you, and those who look for ways to _avoid_ helping you. The latter often end up in government.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

It's just so damn disappointing. Skiing/snowboarding is about camaraderie and this bitch just threw me under the bus. All she had to do was press a few buttons on her keyboard and she chose not to, even after I informed her that I could not afford the trip otherwise.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Jackson Hole is killer and all but it's Jackson Hole and they know it. You can bad mouth them all they want and they will still hit their season pass quota and get their annual vacationer visits. Regardless of your group or not. Getting discounted lift tickets for Jackson is notoriously hard. If you can't pay they don't care. It's rough, but until something changes, like a huge landslide turns the mountain into Vail, they won't care whatever your reasons are.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

To be fair, no one is entitled to special pricing if they miss a deal's timing, just because they feel like they deserve it.

On the other hand, it is pretty bizarre that Jackson Hole wouldn't revive a deal that had been dead for 12 hours for a single person to create a loyal and grateful customer...

Jackson Hole must be doing very well if they are turning away guests like that.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> To be fair, no one is entitled to special pricing if they miss a deal's timing, just because they feel like they deserve it.
> 
> On the other hand, it is pretty bizarre that Jackson Hole wouldn't revive a deal that had been dead for 12 hours for a single person to create a loyal and grateful customer...
> 
> Jackson Hole must be doing very well if they are turning away guests like that.


I totally agree here. I didn't feel entitled, its not like I called up 2 weeks after and was like you owe me a pass. I made it known that I was asking for a favor, and that it was my fault for missing the sale. I thought about being dishonest and claiming I tried to buy it the night before but the website wouldn't let me, but I thought hey, there's no way they would tell me to fuck off when the difference in price is many hundreds of dollars, plus I didn't want the negative karma.

I feel like the service/retail industry is all over the place. You go to a place like Backcountry/Dogfunk.com and they offer their own guarantee on all the products they sell and will even give you sale pricing if it was within a month of the sale ending. But can they give me a break at Jackson? Nope. I responded to her denial of my request asking if it was worth the thousand dollars we would be spending at resort restaurants, ski shops, etc, to deny a college pass, ending in the cancelation of my trip --> no response.

The ticket manager at J. Hole is an A. hole.


----------



## SteadyHigh (Dec 12, 2010)

U fucked up


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

SteadyHigh said:


> U fucked up


I dunno man. I know I fucked up, but from a business standpoint, I think that ticket manager fucked up more. If I was the CFO of Jackson Hole Mountain Resorts I would be pretty pissed that ticket manager just threw away a perfectly good customer. Now the only way I will go is if my friend can hook up some discounted tickets, so Ill pay less than the college pass, or if my boss can hook up some "intermountain respect" tickets, and in that case I will still pay less than a college pass.


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

Did you try going above that managers head? Maybe he's an asshole and his boss doesn't know about it? It's worth an email..


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Life is full of deadlines and appointments.....you missed one. It's on you...get over it!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The fact that you and your friends were going to spend a few thousand dollars is really irrelevant. As soon as you plans canceled, someone else filled that spot and will spend the same. They can only handle so much occupancy when they are 100% occupied. 

Overall it would have been better if she at least threw you a bone. They just are not worried about getting visitors either


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I hear that in general, season pass sales are poor this year, so most hills are not inclined to be loose on discounts and are trying to squeeze pennies. I'd imagine JH has a high preceived value so they can squeeze harder.


----------



## SteadyHigh (Dec 12, 2010)

I know how you feel it's happened to me too, but only once!!! I never let it happen the second time. You gotta save that skrilla anyway you can


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> The fact that you and your friends were going to spend a few thousand dollars is really irrelevant. As soon as you plans canceled, someone else filled that spot and will spend the same. They can only handle so much occupancy when they are 100% occupied.
> 
> Overall it would have been better if she at least threw you a bone. They just are not worried about getting visitors either


Yeah, I was going to stay with a friend, so lodging occupancy would not be as big of a factor, however I'm sure they have plenty of people coming through so that 500 bucks isn't shit.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Rough break. Never had a problem with JHoles customer service but there are just some people like that. As mentioned before they are a spectacular mountain and they know it. As bad as this sounds i bet they couldn't give 2 shits about a poor college student. Thats not where most of their profit comes from.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Very true. I was so extra surprised when I got denied because it was like two days after Thanksgiving, and I was certainly in a very positive, thankful and giving mood, which just added to the shock when they told me to fuck off.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

At a resort that's absolutely absurd to not try to help a dude out. I could see if he missed a doorbuster at some retail store but a resort can definitely make it right. I'm from nyc so I'm used to people not trying to help a playa out


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't put you at fault you obviously stated the issue and assuming you sent the email with a time stamp of 12 hours after. She could have extended some type of offer/help or a better explanation. Not replying to your second email is basically telling you to fuck off, don't take that shit man. If your cellphone company did that how pissed would you be? (Might be a different business but you spend the same money there annually, No?) Your a customer and while you may not be their main demographic is BS. She could have made you and your friends a lifetime customer. I'd bet every chance you got you would have told everyone about Jackson Hole having superb customer service. You should get an email for someone above her. Then Email them a link to this thread, IMO. shame on them for not extending some type of 2nd response, especially in the hospitality business.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

baseline6 said:


> I don't put you at fault you obviously stated the issue and assuming you sent the email with a time stamp of 12 hours after. She could have extended some type of offer/help or a better explanation. Not replying to your second email is basically telling you to fuck off, don't take that shit man. If your cellphone company did that how pissed would you be? (Might be a different business but you spend the same money there annually, No?) Your a customer and while you may not be their main demographic is BS. She could have made you and your friends a lifetime customer. I'd bet every chance you got you would have told everyone about Jackson Hole having superb customer service. You should get an email for someone above her. Then Email them a link to this thread, IMO. shame on them for not extending some type of 2nd response, especially in the hospitality business.


THIS IS HOW I FEEL!!! And possibly why I am still a bit irked about it. It's just shoddy business practice, thats all. A company that cares about their customers would not treat someone like that.

How would I get the email of her supervisor? Just call their info line?


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, Id call in and just ask straight up who her boss is. You wouldn't be the first or last person to do so.


----------

